# How To Upgrade LR's Adobe Camera RAW (ACR)



## connorstudios (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't seem to figure out how to upgrade Lightroom's ACR.  I have upgraded photoshop CS3 to ACR 4.6 but don't know how to upgrade the ACR for Lightroom.  I am still currently showing 4.4 in LR.

Any help would be much appreciated (even a link to somewhere explaining it) since I can't seem to find anything anywhere about it.


----------



## Richard Earney (Oct 27, 2008)

Lightroom contains ACR. If you are running the latest version of Lightroom, 2.1. It will have the latest version of Camera Raw - built in. It will say 4.6 but it is actually the same as Camera Raw 5.1 which is the latest release.

http://inside-lightroom.com/2''8/1'/24/lightroom-21/


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 27, 2008)

Another confusing indicator; if you're looking at the Camera Calibration panel down there at the bottom right of the Develop Module, it will only show the most recent ACR in which the image specific camera was included/updated, and not the most recent ACR/LR version equivalent installed. So even if that tab only shows 4.4, that's tied to your camera and not the installed LR version.

As Richard says, the start-up splash screen, or as accessed via Help > About LR, will indicate the ACR version equivalent currently installed.


----------



## connorstudios (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thank You*

It's frustrating trying to figure it out.  It's even more frustrating to know that it was correct the entire time but the panel that shows the ACR under Camera Calibration just lags back according to the camera.

Thanks to both of you for the heads up.


----------



## Richard Earney (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree that Adobe do make things confusing - an engineers solution rather than a user-friendly face.

Crunched Release Dates didn't help this time, but the Camera Calibration thing gets people every time.

If only they had used something less tied to the numbers used!


----------

